# Bounces von Hotmail + Yahoo



## hahni (14. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

insbesondere bei Yahoo- und Hotmail-Konten werden den Absendern Bounces wie diese verschickt:

--
Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.

<bjoern@hahnefeld.de>:
Remote host said: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [87.248.110.145] blocked using rabl.nuclearelephant.com [RCPT_TO]

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Received: from [217.146.182.177] by n28.bullet.mail.ukl.yahoo.com with NNFMP; 14 Apr 2009 19:17:26 -0000
---

Woran könnte dies liegen? Werden auf oben stehender Blacklist derzeit alle Yahoo- und Hotmail-Konten geführt oder wurden vielmehr beide Konten der Absenderin für Spam missbraucht (eher unwahrscheinlich, oder)?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (14. Apr. 2009)

Ist dies tatsächlich die einzige Lösung?

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/wie-man-hostsip-adressen-in-postfix-whitelistet/


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2009)

Die Mailingliste rabl.nuclearelephant.com wurde deaktiviert, Du musst sie aus Deiner postfix main.cf löschen da sie alle eingehenden Mails blockiert.


----------



## hahni (15. Apr. 2009)

Das hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch gemacht, weil ich ohnehin keine andere Chance sah. Wie lang ist die schon deaktiviert? Wo erfährt man, welche Listen aktiv sind und welche nicht?


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2009)

Da gibt es keine zentrale Stelle dafür. meistens steht es auf den Webseiten der entsprechenden Listen.


----------



## hahni (21. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Mithilfe. Doof nämlich: ich hätte es nicht gemerkt (hatte mich nur gewundert, dass plötzlich so wenig Mails reinkommen).

Beste Grüße

Hahni


----------

